# well stimulation ارجو المساعده



## الرهينه (14 فبراير 2008)

ارجو المساعده فى الحصول على معلومات تخص well stimulation و ياريت لو فيه مشروع تخرج عن الموضع المطلوب


----------



## راشد البلوشي (14 فبراير 2008)

well stimulation means to increase the the permeability of the formation or creat new pores in the formation to enhance the oil recovery well stimulation classified as1-hydrulic fraction2-nitro shooting3-acidizing well i ll soon upload some files which relates to well stimulation


----------



## راشد البلوشي (16 فبراير 2008)

here i attached my Presentation about HYDRULIC FRACTURING
which is one part of WELL STIMULATION​


----------



## أوراغ (16 فبراير 2008)

Give Me Your E Mil And Iwill Help You


----------



## engg90 (18 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم اخوي والف شكر


----------



## باقر النصوري (7 يناير 2011)

dd


----------



## محمد الاكرم (10 يناير 2011)

السلام
لك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t207596.html
http://search.4shared.com/q/1/well%20stimulation%20
وفقك الله


----------



## bakeraf (6 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------

